# Why can't the Knicks make a good deal?



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

Why can't the Knicks ever make a deal, where we actually come out with the better end? Why the Knicks can't ever seem to draft an impact player? The Knicks are in a state of flux now. Who are you going to build the team around? What type of team do you have?


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

Is that a rhetorical question?


----------



## Jeremy Scott (May 24, 2003)

We cant make a good deal because no one wants anyone on our mediocre overpaid roster.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tapseer</b>!
> Why can't the Knicks ever make a deal, where we actually come out with the better end? Why the Knicks can't ever seem to draft an impact player?


Well, I'm just a Laker fan on the outside looking in, but as for trades, personally, when I first heard about the McDyess trade I thought it benefitted you guys. I mean to me Dice is a much better player than Camby will ever be, it's just unfortunate that he went down again in the pre-season; although Nene doesn't look too bad. But then look at what happened to Camby this year too, so he wouldn't have been much help to the Knicks either. As for future trades, I understand that Spree is just about your only tradeable asset since you guys are (over)paying Allan Houston 100 mill and everyone else on the squad is overpaid too. So this pretty much kills any chance you've got for signing any free agents. As for the draft.......... I have no idea on what's going through your GM's mind when he's making the decisions on who he drafts. And I don't know why he'd want TJ Ford because then you'd have about 4 PGs on your team. I think your only hopes are that (1) McDyess comes back healthy and strong. (2) You're able to get something good in return for Spree. (3) You steal an absolute STUD in this draft.


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

Only the Knicks would draft another PG after draf 2 last year. I'm not holding out much hope on Mcdyess because management is being TOO SECRETIVE about his status. You would think that we were dealing with Microsoft,he way management never tells us anything, but still are very happy to suck us dry at the same time.


----------



## Laydensucks (Jun 5, 2003)

*Layden smoke screen*

Lets hope layden is putting up a smooke screen about Ford so Kamen or Lampe drop, if they can't trade up to get one of them. Let us all Holla and Pray Tapseer, we are almost hours away from knowing what the heck Layden will try to pull off.:rocket: :rocket:


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

I'm praying, Laydensucks, I really am. I want Lampe, but would settle for Kaman. Let's hope and pray for the best.


----------



## Dr. J (Jul 12, 2002)

I think part of the reason is that a lot fo the deals are fake. The newspapers make them up. There is a lot of competition on radio and papers and they want "scoops", so they print something that really has no chance to go through. It gets our hopes up.


----------



## Joluis (Apr 25, 2003)

*Re: Re: Why can't the Knicks make a good deal?*



> Originally posted by <b>Locke</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, I'm just a Laker fan on the outside looking in, but as for trades, personally, when I first heard about the McDyess trade I thought it benefitted you guys. I mean to me Dice is a much better player than Camby will ever be, it's just unfortunate that he went down again in the pre-season; although Nene doesn't look too bad. But then look at what happened to Camby this year too, so he wouldn't have been much help to the Knicks either. As for future trades, I understand that Spree is just about your only tradeable asset since you guys are (over)paying Allan Houston 100 mill and everyone else on the squad is overpaid too. So this pretty much kills any chance you've got for signing any free agents. As for the draft.......... I have no idea on what's going through your GM's mind when he's making the decisions on who he drafts. And I don't know why he'd want TJ Ford because then you'd have about 4 PGs on your team. I think your only hopes are that (1) McDyess comes back healthy and strong. (2) You're able to get something good in return for Spree. (3) You steal an absolute STUD in this draft.


well put!!

I say Draft Sweetney at #9, & Take A Center & a swingman in the second round. I am Not counting on mcdyess coming back, Sweetney can fill his role. Sign A Big man With the MLE, & Try To Get A Deal for Spree, If The deal isn't good enuff keep him. 

There Isn't A Trade out there we could make to make us CHampionship contenders, So lets shoot to get in the Playoffs W/o doing more damage to our payroll.

We were only a serviceable Mcdyess away from making the Playoffs Last year so I say Take Sweetney, He can come In & give you 15 & 9 giving us a low post threat. & Remember Once You Get IN The Playoffs in the East Anything Can Happen!!


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tapseer</b>!
> Why can't the Knicks ever make a deal, where we actually come out with the better end?


10)lack of depth

9)players are too inconsistent to trade

8)lack of multi-tool players

7)Everyone knows the Knicks need height and expect a higher level of talent for height

6)They've always had a franchise player and now they don't

5)Fans show up no matter what, so it isn't as much of an issue with management as it should be

4)lack of prospects

3)injuries

2)salary cap

1)Layden


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

can i ask what the hell happened to Frank Williams? I mean this guy was expected to be really decent in the league. How is Howard eisley and Charlie Ward beating out this guy?


----------



## GONYK (Aug 14, 2002)

Idk, I have big hopes for this draft. Mostly because I think Layden feels the rope tightening around his neck, and he knows that if he doesnt pull a cornerstone out of his a$$ this year, he's done. Im expecting for a steal this year.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

i say you guys take jarvis hayes.. he's the stud of the draft in my eyes or sweetney.. and trade latrell sprewell for a strong body up front and you got something.. also look for the most athletic player in the draft... something always comes out of the player who is the most athletic for example vince carter.. and the raining slam dunk champ Jason Richardson. All the picks i stated are gambles but could pay off. if you wanna play it cool on #9 im sure kaman would be the choice.


----------



## Intruder (Jul 2, 2003)

Here's the a couple of trade Scenario I heard

Charlie Ward, Othella Harrington, Kurt Thomas and Howard Eisley to the BULLS which would send Jalen Rose and Eddy Curry to Knicks and Jamal Crawford to the NETS which would send Jason Kidd to the Knicks and Motumbo to the ROCKETS which would send Yao Ming and Francis to the Knicks and Mobley to the SPURS which would send Parker & Duncan to the Knicks and Steve Smith to the MAVERICKS which would send Nowitzki to the Knicks and Bradley to the RAPTORS which would send Vince Carter to the Knicks and Davis to the MAGIC which would then send T-Mac to the Knicks. The whole thing was called off when Layden woke the hell up from the same dream all the Knicks fans are all trapped into.

See Knick fans, You guys are a lot like Laker fans: You ALWAYS think that someone else will give you their best player, their superstar or up and coming great players for your garbage players.

Let's keep it real here: The only player on the Knicks roster that other teams really want is Houston. I'm sure they can package him with a couple of these other scrubs that you Scotty Layden made a big boo boo of signing to big contracts (Weatherspoon, Ward, Sprewell, Eisley, etc...) but it's not as easy as some of you think or hope it is.

Oh yeah...Good luck with Mc Dyess. I'll admit he's good if not great but he needs to stay healthy which is something he has not been able to do in over 3 years now

Peace


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

We already know the Knicks lack players of real value, and are resigned to the fact. This issue was about making deals that makes sense. Houston is valuable, but near untradeable because of his huge contract. I don't even think HUGE is the name for his contract. Anyway, the next person with value would be Kurt Thomas who had a decent year playing out of position at C instead of the PF. Another thing in his favor is his contract which is very manageable. You think we should trade him, but he's the team's best front line player. To trade him, for a name and no substance is stupid. I feel better now that I know the KLnicks contract situation better. Some contracts are due to be up in a couple of years, leaving the Kicks with much valued cap space...then you hater's need to watch out...


----------



## Intruder (Jul 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tapseer</b>!
> We already know the Knicks lack players of real value, and are resigned to the fact. This issue was about making deals that makes sense. Houston is valuable, but near untradeable because of his huge contract. I don't even think HUGE is the name for his contract. Anyway, the next person with value would be Kurt Thomas who had a decent year playing out of position at C instead of the PF. Another thing in his favor is his contract which is very manageable. You think we should trade him, but he's the team's best front line player. To trade him, for a name and no substance is stupid. I feel better now that I know the KLnicks contract situation better. Some contracts are due to be up in a couple of years, leaving the Kicks with much valued cap space...then you hater's need to watch out...


Yep.....Us hater will be watching out is "A COUPLE OF YEARS". javascript:smilie(':no:')
No

By the way can we please stop talking about Thomas like he's an AllStar PF. You guys act like every team in the NBA wants this guy. At best, he's a good ROLE PLAYER on a team that does not need him even as their fourth or fifth scorer.
javascript:smilie(':yes:')
Yes

If Layden is telling the NY media that his phone is ringing off the hook in the middle of the night to the point he can't get it on with his chick because GM's all over the league want Kurt Thomas, ya'll better wake the hell up and smell the cofee or whatever ya'll got in that cup.
javascript:smilie(':laugh:')
Laugh


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

Being that you quoted me, follow what I am saying...Kurt Thomas had a DECENT YEAR playing out of position plus he has a reasonable/manageable salary compared to a lot of other people. His value is in his contract, plus with the year he had, lot's of teams have seen what he can do. Saying that, I would not trade him because he's our best front line player...period. I didn't say he was an ALL STAR, nor did I mean to IMPLY that he was. I like to keep **** live here too, but to start stuff just because doesn't make any sense. You have your opinion, and it is duly noted, but it was irrelevant to what this thread was about...especially being I started this thread. The gist of the question was WHY CAN'T THE KNICKS BE CREATIVE AND MAKE THINGS HAPPEN FOR THE FRANCHISE? Easy question. Hard answers...


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Don't bother with it Tapseer, they guy just needs attention. Probably like some 13 year old latchkey kid who found out how to get past " Net Nanny".


----------



## Lakerhater (Jul 5, 2003)

*Re: Layden smoke screen*

.


----------



## Intruder (Jul 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> Don't bother with it Tapseer, they guy just needs attention. Probably like some 13 year old latchkey kid who found out how to get past " Net Nanny".


Well well well....If it ain't Mr. "I'm gonna give you a bad post rating because you poke fun at my team". Call me all the names you want genius but I will still maintain my position. 

Ok to Tapseer

I did not say Kurt Thomas sucked because he does not. He can be a valuable player but only for certain teams in certain situations. Does he have some value: Yes. Is he as coveted as some Knick fans saying he is? Hell F***** NO. I'l sure the Lakers would take him but for what? Do you want Robert Horry on your squad? Dereck Fisher? My problem is with many of you thinking that some team will fork over their perennial all star to get this guy. That will NOT happen.

javascript:smilie(':no:')
No


----------



## Intruder (Jul 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> Don't bother with it Tapseer, they guy just needs attention. Probably like some 13 year old latchkey kid who found out how to get past " Net Nanny".


Well well well....If it ain't Mr. "I'm gonna give you a bad post rating because you poke fun at my team". Call me all the names you want genius but I will still maintain my position. 

Ok to Tapseer

I did not say Kurt Thomas sucked because he does not. He can be a valuable player but only for certain teams in certain situations. Does he have some value: Yes. Is he as coveted as some Knick fans saying he is? Hell F***** NO. I'l sure the Lakers would take him but for what? Do you want Robert Horry on your squad? Dereck Fisher? My problem is with many of you thinking that some team will fork over their perennial all star to get this guy. That will NOT happen. 

javascript:smilie(':no:')
No

I'm leaving ya'll alone now because it seems that ya'll very sensitive about your sports teams. (I can never figure out why people can get get like that over entertainment because when it's all over SPORTS IS JUST ENTERTAINMENT). Hope things work out for ya'll and Kurt.

Peace


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

Ain't anybody here sensitive...all these posts here are for fun and for fans to kick it. You might have an opinion I might not agree with, but that doesn't mean I have to diss you because we don't see eye 2 eye. It's all good and you don't have to run...we could go back and forth on the Kurt Thomas issue and it's all good. That's what these forums is about hopefully, that's the reason why I put **** up...to get it back from you, and see what you got to say...later DOGG


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Intruder</b>!
> 
> Well well well....If it ain't Mr. "I'm gonna give you a bad post rating because you poke fun at my team". Call me all the names you want genius but I will still maintain my position.
> 
> ...


yeh i had a 5/5 rating till he gave me a 1 star  quite childish i say


----------



## Intruder (Jul 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>shazha</b>!
> 
> 
> yeh i had a 5/5 rating till he gave me a 1 star  quite childish i say


lol...I'm losing mad sleep over my ratings right now


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

Hey Intruder, I saw your last 2 replies to posts and you aren't even talking about ball, man. I was looking forward to hearing what YOU had to say, and you're talking non bball stuff. Leave that stuff alone, DOGG. Let's get back to talking ball and having fun kicking it back and forth. Finally thought I had a spot to have fun with talking ball and it's going down the drain. If you look, there's some people here that really like talking about the Knicks...I've went back and forth with a few guys here and it's cool...Later man...


----------



## Intruder (Jul 2, 2003)

My bad. To be honest with you the only Free Agents I think the Knicks could (NOT should) go after are Kenny Anderson and either Brad Miller or Olowokandi. Let's face it: The knicks are not in contention for any of the players that can get the Max this year. Miller is a good Center if not great in the East. Kenny Anderson is a very serviceable PG who can still get it done. At least better than Charlie Ward. If (BIG IF) Mc Dyess is healthy and can get back to the form he was in when he was with the Suns, he'll easily be the top PF in the East (YES...he was better than Jermaine O'Neal). So let's say you are able to dump either Spree or Houston (Not both)and a combo of your tweeners (Wetherspoon, Thomas...) for Anderson and Miller,that would give you a line up of:

PG - Anderson
SG - Houston or Spreewell
PF - Mc Dyess (I think he will play this year...they are just being pesimistic about his status)
SF - (find someone)
C - Miller.
I have not seen any of the Euros they drafted bu I doubt that they will be ready to start their first year. Leave these rookies on the bench and and they'll get the experience there ad be ready for next year.


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

Free Agents are where the Knicks problems begin. If the Knicks are in the hunt for FA's, they probably will not be able to sign Lampe for this season. Real Madrid is playing hard with the Knicks and is not budging from there buyout price of about $2 mil. for Lampe. If the Knicks go that route and pay the EXTORTIONISTS, they will have only a little more than half of the MLE left for a FA. I don't think Kenny Anderson or Olawakandi, would sign for anything less than the full MLE, or something pretty damn close. What to do, what to do? Do you sign a FA, or sign your Rookie who just by being drafted bought Scott Layden some good will from the fans. I don't think a lot Knick Fans would be too happy if for the 2nd year in a row the Knicks fail to bring a player they drafted here. Lampe is in Chicago working out with Tim Grover right now on the presumption that he'll be a Knick. Also, his buyout escalates in each succeeding year after this one until it's completion, so the Knicks would be running into the same problem next year for MORE $$$, if they can't get him here now. Oh, for clarification the Knicks are not allowed to pay more than $350,000 to buyout a contract. If they can't get Real Madrid to come down on their price, they would end up signing Lampe to a contract worth a little more than $2 mil per year, because Lampe would have to make up the difference out of his OWN pocket, to payoff Real Madrid. And where would they find that $2mil? From the MLE...


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

When I said Real Madrid was playing hardball with the Knicks, I had no idea how much exactly Real Madrid was paying Lampe over there in Europe. Here is an excerpt from Marc Berman of the New York Post Today...'According to sources, progress was made on negotiations yesterday between the Knicks and Real Madrid on a contract buyout settlement for Lampe. The Knicks should know by Thursday whether Lampe is allowed to play summer league, which begins in Boston July 14. Training camp begins tomorrow and so far Real Madrid won't let him play. 

If the Knicks can't reduce Lampe's buyout figure of $2 million through negotiations, they could take the issue to a FIBA arbitrator. According to sources, Lampe was paid about $45,000 by Real Madrid last season and is slated to be paid just over $50,000 next season, so the buyout figure appears out of whack. 

The Knicks can only pay $350,000 of the buyout, with Lampe footing the rest. Central to the negotiations is setting up a long-term payment schedule. 

Lampe is working out in Chicago, playing pickup games against Juwan Howard, Antoine Walker and Corey Maggette. Vranes, too, hasn't reached a settlement with his Serbian club.' END EXCERPT

I agree with Marc Berman. Real Madrid was paying this kid diddly squat, but is trying to hold this kid HOSTAGE and EXTORT the Knicks for $ 2mil.? Those Real Madrid guys ought to get slapped in the face...If anybody wants to donate to the Tapseer Fund to Slap Real Madrid Management In The Face just send the loot CC BBall boards.net so I can go over there and put my foot in somebody's ***...


----------



## Laydensucks (Jun 5, 2003)

*funny tapseer*

that last thread was funny stuff tapseer.. I would contribute to your fund, but most of my funds are going to cablevisions pocket so they can afford Allan Houston's contract 

Yes, finally we will get to see, but most probably hear from the media, how good of a prospect Lampe is. Hopefull he will take to the floor on Monday. I have NBA TV and it appears they will be televising some of the summer league games. I'm looking forward to watching his development. I doubt he will have an immediate impact.


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

Yeah, for the next couple of days I expect the media to swamp the Knicks practice site to see what type of game Lampe has. I guess we'll be reading those news articles until we get to see him with our own eyes. I have Cablevision also and I really do hate handing them my money. How much is that NBA TV package?


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

*post deleted*


----------

